# How long should a leisure battery alone last?



## 101942 (Nov 28, 2006)

Due to forgetting to book a site I am faced with camping without the mains. I haven't done this before and wondered how long the leisure battery should last using just the fridge and a few lights in the evening and the water pump for a bit. Only going away for the weekend so thought it might be O.K. (1994 Elddis Autoquest 320) 

Always appreciate your advice. 

Phantom


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If your battery is in good condition, should be no problem for 2-3 nights with that stuff. BTW - fridge would be on gas? presumably?


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

if you are careful (as we are) a good consition 85AH battery will see you through the best part of a fortnight - it's best to try it every so often just so you know what to expect (have a cable at the ready just in case...)

Mark


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Going for a first time on battery myself this weekend, i have upgraded to 2 x113Amp batteries as i am not going to be too strict on power, i intend to use the usual shower and wash water pump and for also the pump for the loo, also we like tv and radio so the status amp will be on as well, the fridge will not run on 12v unless engine is running so that will be gas, and as we are on the north east coast it might need the heater   so plus the lights i should be ok now :wink: 
malc


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Your fridge shouldn't come into it 
the 12 volt running of the fridge is usually only from the vehicle battery when the engine is running 
so it should be on gas
An 85 amp hour battery means that if you where drawing 1 amp of power it would light for in theory for 85 hours Although i think it is safer to allow 80% of that
12 watts will consume near enough 1amp
The lamps in my van are 20 watt
so if i have 2 on thats 40 watt which is 3.33amp
so in theory they would run for about 20 hours

This is only a guesstimate so please no posts picking my figures to pieces im only a simple lad


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Battery*

Hi

I have managed a weekend before with no problems. Maybe you could run the engine for a bit to put a bit of charge into the leisure battery????

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Can I just run my query re our leisure batteries past you guys on this thread.
We had an 85amp/hr battery and our van has a compressor fridge, therefore no gas running possible.
Last year we stayed on a non hook up site for 2 nights and by the second night the battery was so low the fridge wasn't chilling and the diesel heater wouldn't ignite.
In March we had a second 85 amp/hr battery fitted.
This year at the same site we decided to be v careful with electricity use and actually went out on two runs of about 30 miles each during the day which should help charge things. BUT come the second night the same problem occurred, although it wasn't helped by our loo striplight being left on for 5 hours during the day.
What worries me is that I may have spent out on a second leisure battery that isn't connected properly and isn't giving us the extra power we have paid for.
Any thoughts?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My thoughts are with a compressor fridge and a diesel heater, just what the heck were Horizon Unlimited doing giving you a single leisure battery?

Basically you need as much battery capacity as you can muster, and you need to ensure you really have thick cable to the diesel heater to minimise voltage drop when it is in the prolonged ignition phase.

I hope you don't like TV and wildcamping as well! 

Consider a Sterling B2B charger to whack juice back in on short trips.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

To be fair to Horizons our van was originally designed as a 'disability day van' whatever that is. One senses maybe the stress should have been on the 'day'. The way it's configured they could only get a 50 litre compressor fridge in.
The Cavarno on which it's based (their main product) has a 60 litre three way fridge and an oven and shower room none of which we have. We swapped all that for a 2ft deep garage in which our two dog crate resides (the space was originally designed for a disability scooter). 
If it's not a silly question what is a Sterling B2B charger and where does it fit?
PS we try to get a hook up whenever possible but Scottish Kennel Club show, next to Edinburgh Airport, on August Bank Holiday, whilst the Edinburgh Festival is on - everywhere was booked solid. We consider that there's no place for TV in such a small and perfectly formed camper - anyway there's never anything on TV.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Try This Link


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have an Autosleepers panel van conversion and we did 5 nights wildcamping a few weeks ago and still had loads left. we ran water, pump lights on that. we don't run TV and didn't use the heater. 

Our battery is at least a year old and has done all wildcamping since then without a problem. We call it a miracle battery. We know little or nothing about batteries and are just keeping our fingers crossed. 

Ca


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Feel a lot more confident now after this weekend out, 2 days and nights with TV heater lights (the low level indicator lights fot the loo door left on all night twice) and the batteries never dropped a indicator on the panel, looking forward to the next run only a longer one now

malc


----------

